# Who on here uses finastride or dutastride?



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

As the title reads really.

Anyone can share there experiences with me. good and bad?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been using Finasteride and Dutasteride all this year, they have been very effective for me - not one hair lost! I have always shed hair on-cycle before and tbh I wouldn't use testosterone again without them. But you have to factor in the risks of using these drugs, there are side effects associated with these drugs that no man would want to live with...but if you still have a hair line worth saving then why not take the chance, within reason - we're all going to grow old and wither one-day, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try to slow the process... 

I don't care what others think of me for taking them, reckless maybe but it's my choice, and I also wish I had taken them on my previous cycles too.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

They work but I wouldn't use long term. Try minoxidil first and stick with that if you can. DHT is something you're better off with than without IME.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.biovea.com/uk/product_detail.aspx?PID=219&TI=GGLUK


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

ive been on dustas for last 2 weeks, and not noticed any side effects but i believe it takes a couple of months for it to take affect. sides are impotence, low sex drive etc but studies have shown that its like 1% of ppl that get it and even if you do the longer you take it, the more the side effects wear off.

now ive got a full head of hair bar a slightly receding hairline and slighty around the crown and would like to keep my hair for as long as poss. it works out around £100 for a years supply, if it works its the best investment ive ever made but will keep you all updated in the next couple of months.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone use them to fight acne?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Been using running finasteride for months, also added durasteride while on cycle. I haven't lost a single hair.

However only a few days ago I've noticed how it has affected me. The loss of libido and interest in sex.

During 5 months I've been using finasteride I went from 2ce a day guy to once a week.

I stopped using finasteride immediately. Still not much interest but I definitely get better erections.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

L00NEY said:


> ive been on dustas for last 2 weeks, and not noticed any side effects but i believe it takes a couple of months for it to take affect. sides are impotence, low sex drive etc but studies have shown that its like 1% of ppl that get it and even if you do *the longer you take it, the more the side effects wear off*.


I would say, from experience, that the opposite is the case. It will slowly creep up on you. It seems to me from my experience and what I've read, that the lack of DHT seems to desensitise nerves/receptors to it, to the extent that even when you stop taking duta/fina, you will still feel the same. And that's not even going into adrenal fatigue.


----------



## jOE-91 (Jul 1, 2010)

When i came off finasteride my body crashed and i have been left with severe issues ever since.


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

i've been on finastride for nearly 2 years now. i started during a test cycle when i started lossing hair.

i still have the same hair line a 2 years ago, and have noticed no side effects from it.


----------

